# Vertex: 17.5 oder 18.5?



## wilson (14. September 2006)

Ich fahre ein Slayer (old) in Grösse 18. Scheint mir (KG ca 175cm) gut zu passen, obwohl ich den VRO 90cm in vorderster Position fahre (hilft beim Klettern). Ich habe nun vor ein Hardtail mit einem Vertex Rahmen aufzubauen und frage mich, ob ich nun ein 17.5 oder ein 18.5 Rahmen brauche. Möchte das Rad für CC-Rennen und (kürzere) Marathons brauchen. Mag es gestreckt und sportlich.

Was rät Ihr mir?


----------



## Catsoft (14. September 2006)

18,5... Habe selber ein 18er Element und ein 18,5er Vertex...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smithy (14. September 2006)

Denke auch, dass Dir das 18.5er besser passt. 

Bin 1,78 und fahre auch ein 18er Slayer das mir passt. Bin sowohl 17.5 als auch 18.5er Hardtails von Rocky gefahren. Das 17.5er passt von der Höhe zwar noch gut, ist (mir) aber zu zu kurz und zu beengt. Im Zweifel hilft Dir eine Probefahrt aber am besten...

So oder so, das Vertex ist ein schönes Rad also bitte Bilder zeigen!

Gruß, Smithy


----------

